# Husqvarna 10527STE Drive Won't Stay Engaged??



## Ray&Paula (Jan 28, 2021)

I have a Husqvarna 10527STE snowblower in which I'm at a complete loss in regards to why it won't stay engaged while in drive. When under load of just 4" of snow, it won't stay engaged at all. I changed the drive friction rubber ring, drive / auger belts along with a new traction idler spring & bias spring to boot. In addition, I thoroughly lubricated metal parts including the steering assemblies. I thought for sure it was the rubber friction ring after seeing it was worn. The new rubber friction ring is making great contact against the drive wheel assembly therefore, I can't believe that's the issue. As for the belts & springs, they really didn't need changing but, I had the parts and did so anyway. The following video shows the power steering assembly disengaging / engaging which is happening on both sides simultaneously on its own without touching the steering triggers. Any thoughts for a remedy would sincerely appreciated. Thanks
See Problem Here


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I have had my 10530SBE since 2006 and have never seen that before. Did you have this problem before changing the two springs? They could be the wrong ones. Did you touch the steering assembly at all or the cables?

Can you take the wheels off and take pictures of the steering assemblies with the covers off? Something might be missing.


----------



## Ray&Paula (Jan 28, 2021)

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> I have had my 10530SBE since 2006 and have never seen that before. Did you have this problem before changing the two springs?
> *Yes*
> 
> Can you take the wheels off and take pictures of the steering assemblies with the covers off? Something might be missing.


Thanks for the heIp... I took a look at the power steering mechanism gears without removing them with a bright light on both sides. They all appear good with no rounded corners (See video link below of one side). I proceeded by removing both steering cables from the steering mechanism. I gave that a try with no luck, with it repeating the same as it did in the first video. I re-installed the cables, once again no luck. I had the belt cover off and didn't see any signs of the belt slipping. All the drive gears look good, friction wheel moves easily when shifting along with great firm contact when engaged. I may take apart the entire power steering mechanism on both sides for further inspection if I can figure out how. Thanks again. Ray
Steering Mechanism & Drive Gears


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Can you take a picture straight on where that small spring connects to the bracket that the cable attaches to. I can't see where that spring attaches on both ends.

Have you tried pulling the trigger to see if the gears disengage and stay disengaged while pulling trigger. Then release trigger and the gears should re-engage. Engine off.

What is your exact model # and year?


----------



## Ray&Paula (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for help..... In a Service Manual for my Husqvarna (link below) the first thing I noticed was the return spring being stretched. On mine, the right side was correctly attached but, I repositioned it like the left side as in my picture below (relaxed). Now they're both wrong.....LOL. I felt that it wasn't attached properly due to riding on top of the cable bracket and not in the hole with the rod. I never touched or changed any of those springs other than greasing during maintenance. Must have been that way from the factory, I never noticed it before. I'd like to add, the right side always did seem to be better when it came to engaging. Yes, the left side barely misses contact with the trigger fully engaged.
I also found it hard to believe that the Steering Lever Pins ride freely without a cotter pin. I had those jump out a couple times over the years.
I took the following picture yesterday when I took the video. I'll get back into it today and reattach those springs correctly and test. I surely hope that's the issue since they don't even have any tension on them.
I'll let you know later on today if this was a fix. Thank You for all your time in helping me out, I sincerely appreciate it! Ray
Year: 2004
Model: 10527STE
Service Manual
My Users Manual:

*Current position on both sides (relaxed) - I'll be changing it at the arrow position.*











*From the Service Manual Pg. 34: Lower horizontal bracket is a little different than mine. I'm assuming the lower attachment is correct on mine. We'll see..... *


----------

